# Knicks v Raptors: Okay I'm RELOADED!! (3/18/07)



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

lol

(sorry kitty....i had to steal your quotes from last game)

*Knicks:* Quote:
<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;"> The double teams are coming faster and faster, so Eddy Curry is learning to cope. Part of each practice is dedicated to helping the developing big man recognize the constantly evolving defenses. "It's really respect," Knicks coach Isiah Thomas said. "It's good that he is having to learn how to read different defenses and how to play against different defenses." Still, the lack of production is a concern because the forwards are not filling in the gaps. </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 

*Raptors:* Quote:
<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;"> A new pursuer comes at the Raptors on Wednesday. For much of the past two months, Toronto has led the Atlantic Division and has been worried about the New Jersey Nets making a late season run at them. But all of a sudden there's a different team in the rear-view mirror, and Toronto can create some extra distance between them in its next game.</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Just beat Raptors and I it would be really great


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks for making the thread Chosen.

The sad part about this is, if we win today it puts us right back into the thick of things around the 8th seed.

So well see how bad this team really wants a playoffs berth today. After losing that bad game to the hornets and losing to the Raptors a few days ago, they should have revenge on there minds. But we shall see.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Phoenix32 said:


> Just beat Raptors and I it would be really great



i hope so :cheers:...


knicks winning 62-49


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Knicks are a fun team to watch


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

71-51


Balkman is hustling out there..


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Here's a live streaming of the game.

mms://a1575.l2035344255.c20353.n.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1575/20353/v0001/reflector:44251


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

BrettNYK said:


> Here's a live streaming of the game.
> 
> mms://a1575.l2035344255.c20353.n.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1575/20353/v0001/reflector:44251


cool... i didnt know they had that.....


knicks up big going into the 4th 75-55


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How many rebounds and steals does Balkman have?


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

HB said:


> How many rebounds and steals does Balkman have?


so far

15p 12r 3s


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The guy has springs in his soles. He gets after the ball like no one else


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

knicks WIN!!!

knicks and nets tied for 8th....nets have the tie breaker


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for the game thread Chosen, I wonder how many wins do we have when you make the game threads. LOL Anyway, Balkman had his best game as a Knick as far as I"m concerned. The one thing I love about games that start at 12PM at the Garden is that the opposing team always seem fatigue. I'm not a sntich, but hmmmm don't be surprise some of the Raptors were partying last night, and which resulted in such a dismal shooting percentage. 

THe Knicks shared the ball and Frye had back to back 20 point games. Isiah must have had a talk with that wimp, he is finally waking up and smelling the coffee, just be consistent on defense end so I don't have to dedicate threads about how much of a wimp you are. LOL


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #ce0f41; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>TORONTO RAPTORS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jorge Garbajosa, FC</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Chris Bosh, FC</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>7-12</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>7-8</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Rasho Nesterovic, C</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>T.J. Ford, PG</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Anthony Parker, GF</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Darrick Martin, PG</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Morris Peterson, GF</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>0-8</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Juan Dixon, G</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>3-11</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Joey Graham, GF</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kris Humphries, F</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Uros Slokar, G</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Andrea Bargnani, F</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*26-76*</TD><TD>*2-21*</TD><TD>*20-23*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*40*</TD><TD>*48*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*74*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*34.2%*</TD><TD>*09.5%*</TD><TD>*87.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 19 (14)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jared Jeffries, GF</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>42</TD><TD>10-15</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>7-15</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Francis, PG</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>3-11</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kelvin Cato, C</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, FC</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mardy Collins, G</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>6-17</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Renaldo Balkman, F</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>7-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*39-83*</TD><TD>*4-15*</TD><TD>*10-21*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*35*</TD><TD>*44*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*92*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*47.0%*</TD><TD>*26.7%*</TD><TD>*47.6%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 10 (8)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*New York Knicks' Renaldo Balkman dunks over the heads of Toronto Raptors' defenders during the second half of the NBA basketball game Sunday, March 18, 2007, at Madison Square Garden in New York. The Knicks beat the Raptors, 92-74. (AP Photo/Seth Wenig)*​


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

It was really great victory, Knicks must keep winnig if they wanna reach 8th spot... It is really great how they are playing without 3 key playaz Crawford, Q-Rich and David Lee... Balkman is unreal, but he is poor free throws shooter...


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Thanks for making the thread Chosen.





kitty said:


> Thanks for the game thread Chosen, I wonder how many wins do we have when you make the game threads.


no problemo guys.....figured I'd give you the day off.....oh and i think im UNofficially 2-1 with game threads:biggrin:


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

knicks are amazing. Hope they reach 7.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*we all seen what Rookie Balkman can do real early in the start of this season when he SHUTUP every critic that disapproved of his selection in the draft. Balkman proved to be NBA ready a long time ago. Coach Isiah benched Balkman when Jared Jefferies came off of the injured list which became Isiah Thomas final "Icing on the cake" of his MISTAKES this 2006-7 season.* 
The Knicks first Bench-Unit of this 2006-7 season of Rookie Balkman, Lee, Crawford, and Nate out-played, out-beat, and out-smarted every Knick oponent that was put before them. 
Coach Isiah Thomas was shocked and suprised at how well those Four-Players "MESHED" and Played together. Rather than give them more playingtime on the court he kept reducing their playingtime each game to the point of breaking that Bench-Unit up and playing them alongside of three of the Starters. BIG-MISTAKE when your looking for Chemistry from a team of players that went AWOL last season. 

*The BEST thing that happen in this Knick/Raptors game was Eddy Curry finally got the playingtime he earned as being a Knick (16 minutes).* 
No Crawford and just a little of Curry and the Knicks finally beat the Rapters which they have'nt beaten in two seasons, mainly because of NO-DEFENSE from the 30 MPG players Crawford & Curry. This is the Knick-Plan to beat all the teams in the Atlantic Division like the Celtics and 76ers each time they play. 

*Finally letting 6.11 Channing Frye play (42 minutes) on both inside & outside of the paint so he can be more creative on offense/defense to make up for any mistake for a Knick WIN.* 
Channing Frye should've been the Knicks number-one go to Player this season because of his 6.11 offense or defense frame can WIN Games for the team. It does not matter that Eddy Curry can score easier than Frye, *Eddy Curry POSITIONING and MOVEMENT on offense & defense is terrible on this Knick Team. Plus this Knick Team have BIG-EXPLOSIVE-HELP for 6.11 Channing Frye in Marbury, Francis, Nate, Lee, Balkman, and thats right Jerome James & Cato (A WINNING 8-MAN Rotation). *


----------

